# How long to walk a puppy



## Liv (Oct 20, 2020)

We have read that we should walk a puppy 5mins per month plus 5 mins once or twice a day - that’s about 30mins for our nearly 5 month old. We do not have a big garden so the walks are the main exercise he gets. He is obviously much happier and calmer after a walk and we would be happy to take him for longer walks. He never seems to run out of energy on our walks and we wonder whether longer walks are ok. Now and again we check the time and realise we have been out longer than the recommended 30mins. Obviously we don’t want any long term bone/hip issues from too much exercise. Does anyone have a view? As a larger breed can they have longer walks as puppies without risking any long term damage?


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

My pup is younger only 3 months today. I take him to walk he never stop and keep pulling but recently he would stop and lay down on someone front yard some days then I would pick him up / let him rest abit then head back home.

I don't walk far at all but I also stop when he pulls, 5 mins walk would take me 15-30mins...if only 5 mins thats impossible to even walk far from home. (Been working on loose leash walking, someday he is better someday he is just bad but he is still young so)
Someday he would pull the leash head to home so bad, someday he would still want to play in the yard after a walk, then I would let him off leash and play even already pass 5mins/months rule.
As long as my puppy is fine, I let him play in the yard till he lay down and rest but for walking I try not to walk more than 30mins for my 3 months old pup.

I guess follow his pace and signs of tiredness, then it should be fine.
I walk him 2-3times/day and each 15-30mins. If only 5-15 mins/ a day...my pup probably destroyed my house already LOL


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

At 5 months, we were walking Maui for at least a half hour in the morning, and for at least an hour in the evening. He would pull at the leash, so we tried a Halti head harness, and that solved the pulling instantly.
Take them on walks off the asphalt path or sidewalk (forest paths or fields), but don’t be afraid to walk them around the neighbourhood on the sidewalk either.


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2020)

The Leo said:


> My pup is younger only 3 months today. I take him to walk he never stop and keep pulling but recently he would stop and lay down on someone front yard some days then I would pick him up / let him rest abit then head back home.
> 
> I don't walk far at all but I also stop when he pulls, 5 mins walk would take me 15-30mins...if only 5 mins thats impossible to even walk far from home. (Been working on loose leash walking, someday he is better someday he is just bad but he is still young so)
> Someday he would pull the leash head to home so bad, someday he would still want to play in the yard after a walk, then I would let him off leash and play even already pass 5mins/months rule.
> ...





The Leo said:


> My pup is younger only 3 months today. I take him to walk he never stop and keep pulling but recently he would stop and lay down on someone front yard some days then I would pick him up / let him rest abit then head back home.
> 
> I don't walk far at all but I also stop when he pulls, 5 mins walk would take me 15-30mins...if only 5 mins thats impossible to even walk far from home. (Been working on loose leash walking, someday he is better someday he is just bad but he is still young so)
> Someday he would pull the leash head to home so bad, someday he would still want to play in the yard after a walk, then I would let him off leash and play even already pass 5mins/months rule.
> ...


Thank you - yes I think a tired Viszla pup is a happy Viszla so less chewing for sure.


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2020)

PinDave said:


> At 5 months, we were walking Maui for at least a half hour in the morning, and for at least an hour in the evening. He would pull at the leash, so we tried a Halti head harness, and that solved the pulling instantly.
> Take them on walks off the asphalt path or sidewalk (forest paths or fields), but don’t be afraid to walk them around the neighbourhood on the sidewalk either.


Thank you. Sounds similar to our exercise pattern then. Thanks for the harness tip - I’ll check that out. I was going to start heal training today so that might help as ours also pulls on the leash so want to control it.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Liv said:


> Thank you. Sounds similar to our exercise pattern then. Thanks for the harness tip - I’ll check that out. I was going to start heal training today so that might help as ours also pulls on the leash so want to control it.


Buy a long line and let that puppy sniff! They are still babies and they are exploring the world. On one walk you can use a long line and just let him sniff and on the other one you can incorporate short heeling with sniff pauses. That will tire the pup much more than heeling for the whole walk. You can also incorporate short training sessions in your walks. And bring treats!


----------

